
If Facebook really is building a phone, it should buy Skype first - stevederico
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2010/09/24/if-facebook-really-is-building-a-phone-it-should-buy-skype-first/
======
kls
Please god no, Skype is probably one of the best developer collaboration
platforms I have used. It is an essential tool in my team of freelancers
arsenal, I do not want FB anywhere near that data. FB is too loose with their
privacy protection for a communications product like Skype.

I would be much happier if they licensed the technology and let Skype be.
Besides they don't need the brand they just need the tech, a licensing
agreement would give both parties what they want, FB would get the tech they
need and Skype would get a payday as well as be compatible with FB's phone.

